# River cane for trade



## Apex Predator (Aug 23, 2007)

I have several dozen river cane shafts that were cut in March.  Ready to work if anyone is interested.  These are all about 3/8" at the fat end and aprox 34-36" long.  I could use some turkey feathers, and would love to try some knapped heads.  Also looking for a matched set of snake skins.  Let me know what you have.

Thanks, Marty

*These have already been traded!*


----------



## deerstand (Aug 23, 2007)

are you getting into or already in making your own self bows? really cool stuff. once you build your bow, you find you want to make your own arrows, then you'll want to knapp your own heads. 
 i have some knapping supplies i might would trade for a half dozen shafts or so


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't gotten to that stage of my journey yet.  One day I will give it a whirl.  Here is my first selfbow made in 1998.  Hickory 64"NTN, 2" wide, 55@28.


----------



## deerstand (Aug 23, 2007)

*hickory bow*

man shes alot prettier than my first bow. i was in such a hurry to get to shooting i left all kind of tool marks in her, but it sure is fun to shoot em.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 23, 2007)

I have some Canadian Geese wings a left and a Right full feathers, came of a domestic goose.
And I have several obsidian heads, or if you want to sell a dozen river cane, let me know.


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 23, 2007)

I have some knapped heads,(flint and obsidian) and am in need of a half dozen cane shafts that have cured. I have plenty that are green, but the season is upon us already, and I am going need more arrows if the pigs keep stealing em.. I have some turkey wing feathers I could part with too.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2007)

Mighty nice gear you have there!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 23, 2007)

p.m. sent.....


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow folks!  I didn't expect this much interest.  Let me do an inventory, so I know exactly what I have and I will get back to each of you today.  Thanks for the offers.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> Wow folks!  I didn't expect this much interest.  Let me do an inventory, so I know exactly what I have and I will get back to each of you today.  Thanks for the offers.



Me either!!! I have a good source for river cane at our club and I will definitely be harvesting some more for trading purposes. I have a cured bundle sitting in the corner of my hobby room right now.

Good for you Apex, looks like you have some really nice offers to choose from.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 25, 2007)

*River Cane*

All my extra shafts have now been committed to trades.  Thanks for the interest.  I'll have to stock up on some more.


----------

